# Parking brake question



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Behind the drum itself you'll see the brake cable on a little metal clamp with a spring attached to it. Make sure the cable is not broken there by seeing if it increases in tension or not.

If it's not the cable well you live in MN. Corrsion is causing it to stick. Just pull apart what you can and clean. If that doesn't fix it the brake itself may need some adjusting. 









How to Adjust Rear Drum Brakes


How to Adjust Rear Drum Brakes This writeup was inspired by this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/6326-brake-catching-sound.html Why do my Cruze's drum brakes need adjusting? The Cruze's drums are not adjusted very well from the factory. I believe the word "horrible"...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks, Here's pics


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

The only spring is this one on the brake cable.. Can this get spongy after 10 years? Should I replace the brakes? or the parking brake line? I struggle to believe I'm the 1st owner in history to have the opposite issue every parking brake thread out there


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Madcatter said:


> The only spring is this one on the brake cable.. Can this get spongy after 10 years? Should I replace the brakes? or the parking brake line? I struggle to believe I'm the 1st owner in history to have the opposite issue every parking brake thread out there


I've not worked on my Cruze drum brakes yet. Seeing your pics, they are different than what I'm used to (97 F-150, 91 Bonneville). The adjusters are up by the cylinders - I'm used to seeing them on the bottom, opposite the cylinders.

I think you need to figure out where the sticking is. Maybe get someone in the car working the handle while you observe at the brakes. Compare both sides. Feel the cables looking for a friction spot. Can you remove the rear-most cable sections to inspect them more closely? I'm afraid you're facing some seek and find, but I don't know any other way.

Doug

.


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks Doug, We did that, that's how we discovered what we've found so far. Everything works as it should.. until you release the parking brake. The driver side returns to a neutral position as it should. Watching the parking brake operate on the passenger side with the drum off, the tension doesn't release (see attached image) You can manually move that parking brake tension arm back to neutral, but it won't return automatically. Thus the reason I'm searching for a spring


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's common for cables to rust up.
So NO. You're not the only one in the history of emergency brakes to have that problem.

Disconnect the cable from the shoe. 

Try the brake. Manually. Try the cable..you'll probably find the problem to be the cable.

And trying to make it work by spraying lubricant
In what areas of the cable you can probably won't work. The rust goes in deep inside.

Odds are high you'll probably need a new cable.


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

Did that! Thank you. This supports symptoms I observed. I'm going to start with the new Cable an I'll report back
Thanks Gang!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

I poked around for parts. You may need to go to the dealer parts counter.

GM Part No.: 13352979 Cable Asm-Parking Brake

There's no pic, so I cannot tell if it's the entire parking cable assembly, or only one section of it. 

I found this "front cable" as well, but no pic. It says it's for drums.

Front Cable - GM (13429497)

So I encourage to do some googling and hit the online parts vendor sites.

Doug






GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


Online sales of genuine GM and AC-Delco parts and accessories for all GM makes and models. Also offers GM restoration parts.




www.gmpartsdirect.com






http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/







Wholesale GM Parts Direct To Your Door | GM Parts Online


GMPartsOnline.net Offers A HUGE Selection Of Genuine GM Parts at Wholesale Prices. We Are A GM Certified Parts Retailer - Learn More!




www.gmpartsonline.net









GM Parts Online - Buy OEM GM Parts direct and save up to 40%


Buy GM OEM parts online, direct from GM. OEM GM parts diagrams, fast shipping and expert support!



www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com









GM Parts Warehouse | OEM GM Parts | GmPW


We sell OEM GM replacement parts at wholesale pricing. Our parts experts help you get the right part by checking fitment by VIN prior to shipping.




www.gmpartswarehouse.com









Wholesale GM parts online | Genuine OEM Parts Warehouse | Dealer | Auto Parts Catalog | GM Outlet


GMOutletParts.com provides the complete catalog of new original genuine General Motors parts direct & accessories for 1995 through 2018 GM vehicles. OEM Parts for Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, Cadillac, GMC, Hummer, Saturn, Oldsmobile vehicles.




www.gmoutletparts.com





.


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

thank you sir!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Had something similar happen to me a few months back, right e brake wouldn’t release. I removed the clip between the cables in front of the drum and the brake released leaving me with a seized front cable. Cable just came in last week, just haven’t got it in yet


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm still waiting on the part but I ordered the spring cable that's integrated thru the hub.. 
1. disc or drum
2. Did you pull the drum
3. Were you able to manually release the parking brake arm on the drum pad?


----------



## Madcatter (Jul 22, 2020)

Found the issue, see pic, both sides
Thanks for all the help Cruzers!


----------

